# Over spray on new hardwood floors.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

While doing my Christmas shopping this morning the GC from a job we just finished I called me. He said that there was over spray all over the new floors. I said no way was it us, our sprayer was in the garage plus we don't spray over finished floors.

I said I would go look, left 2 shopping carts full of stuff and drove to the job site. 

I saw tons of overspray. Not from us but the drywall guys. They didn't cover the floor at all, compound blobs are also all over the place.

This is how Carly and I are, a customer or GC calls us with a problem, we drop what we are doing and go fix the problem if its ours.

I did teach the floor guy a trick for removing compound dust free.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good customer service. As it should be.

Seeing/hearing stories like this is why I always take photos of the jobsites. Especially before and afters. 

Call it anal or paranoid but after dealing with enough wackos and bad subs, it's just daily life now I suppose. I can pretty much back up our case with photographic evidence.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I don't even do that anymore. I'll finish up what I'm doing, then go look at it. 

Make those whiny bitches wait. It won't be solved immediately anyways. So an extra hour or two won't kill anyone.

Plus it puts them on notice that they are not your only customer. 

As some one famously said: There are no paint emergencies.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

driftweed said:


> I don't even do that anymore. I'll finish up what I'm doing, then go look at it.
> 
> Make those whiny bitches wait. It won't be solved immediately anyways. So an extra hour or two won't kill anyone.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing a Holiday hug is out of the question. :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Used to be a Polaroid, then a digital camera, then a phone. You did what you had to to cover your butt. Had a insurance adjuster call and said we got paint all over the trim, baseboards, and cupboards. I asked him what color the paint was that was on the walls? "Gold". And what color was on all the wood? "Blue". So why would blue paint be on the wood when we painted gold??? Just mail us the check. 

I bet I'd easily have anywhere from 1 - 2 dozen pics of pre existing stuff on about every job. Saved me a lot of grief.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds like the GC needs to make more of an effort to earn his money. Confusing dried mud with paint? What a fricken' idiot.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Its a nice thing you did by helping out the GC, but the GC should have called the drywall guys to have them see it/deal with it. 

Will the GC then use these drywall folks again? They didn't see their mess or have to answer for it, in terms of cleaning up. Hopefully the GC gave them hell.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

You can bet your ass if that was my job I would be looking for some composition for pointing out another subs goof...


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

I probably would have purchased my gifts first.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Delta Painting said:


> You can bet your ass if that was my job I would be looking for some composition for pointing out another subs goof...


Such as a letter of appreciation? :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> You can bet your ass if that was my job I would be looking for some composition for pointing out another subs goof...


Well, let's see. CA is definitely one of the most eloquent wordsmiths here at PT.

Gough is good, but you'd probably need a thesaurus and some technical manuals to decipher his take on the subject.

But for just straight up getting your point across with minimal words, I'd go with either FauxLynn or Rent. Probably give the nod to Lynn here because most GC's are scared of women. (I'm assuming the GC here is a guy):yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We just had to check out a job we did this summer where they are saying either us or the interior painters got paint on the sidewalk. We painted outside only and used brown paint. The paint spatter was white. And it was either slop bucket thinned white paint or cement/mortar water that dried on the sidewalk. One of my guys remembered seeing it before we painted this job in August.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

incompetent GC.... what a suprise!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The GC was going by what the floor guy said. Both myself and the GC talked about the issue. He assumed it was us. After our talk he called the drywall guys . they cleaned it up last night.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

RH said:


> Such as a letter of appreciation? :whistling2:


:thumbsup:lol:notworthy::notworthy: Dam auto correct....


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I always love when the new floors get installed before the drywall taping is complete. The next request is to make sure not to get to much dust on them. GC should have covered them.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If I knew for sure it wasn't my crew I would have told him I would see him asap and that would have been at my next convince. 

No way I would have dropped everything and came running. Who installs flooring before drywall?


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> The GC was going by what the floor guy said. Both myself and the GC talked about the issue. He assumed it was us. After our talk he called the drywall guys . they cleaned it up last night.


Wouldn't your guys have seen the compound on the floors before you painted? Would have thought the GC would have seen it before you ever got there.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> If I knew for sure it wasn't my crew I would have told him I would see him asap and that would have been at my next convince.
> 
> No way I would have dropped everything and came running. Who installs flooring before drywall?


He goes by lots of names, none of them Family Friendly. :no:


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

what GC can't tell the difference between paint and mud?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

centralalbertapaint said:


> what GC can't tell the difference between paint and mud?


These days, that would be most of them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

philcav7 said:


> Wouldn't your guys have seen the compound on the floors before you painted? Would have thought the GC would have seen it before you ever got there.


The original drywall guy was let go, the replacement drywall guy had to finish some mudding up. This happened after we had already gotten more than 75% done. 



centralalbertapaint said:


> what GC can't tell the difference between paint and mud?


The GC was going by what the floor guys told him on the phone. The GC and I got to the jobsite and realized it wasnt us but the drywall guy.


----------

